# Ünterstützt IE6 embed .. nicht??



## Dave-BJ (5. Juni 2003)

*Ünterstützt IE6 <embed .. nicht??*

Hi!
Bei mir spielt der IE6 nur Backgroundmusik (midis) ab wenn ich 


```
<bgsound src="name.mid" loop="infinite">
```

eingebe.

Wenn ich aber 


```
<embed src="name.wav" autostart="true" loop="true" hidden="true" height="0" width="0">
```

benutze spielt er nix ab...

Das ist aber glaub ich nur bei midis so. 
Früher hat er aber midis normal abgespielt.


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (5. Juni 2003)

Hi,

doch der IE spielt die Sachen auch mit <embed>. Ich Glaube der stört sich an height="0" und width="0" - er spielt z.B. auch nicht wenn du die visiblity via CSS auch "hidden" setzt. Lass mal die beiden angeben weg und es sollte funktionieren... So was ähnliches hatten wir erst hier.

ciao


----------



## Dave-BJ (6. Juni 2003)

Danke aber daran liegts nicht!
Ich hab jetzt aber mal probiert die width und height ganz hoch zu setzten und da ist bei mir nicht wie normal der player zu sehen, sondern so ein leerer kasten wie bei bildern ist die nicht angezeigt werden können. Nur anstatt dem "roten kreuz" is ein anderes zeichen.

Machts was wenn ich < bgsound ... und < embed ... zusammen auf eine seite mache?

Weil NS ünterstützt soweit ich weiss kein < bgsound ...


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (6. Juni 2003)

Das mit dem roten Kreuz hört sich für mich aber eher dannach an, das du dich bei der "src" vertippt haben wirst  Ob <bgsound ... und <embed ... sich stören weis ich leider nicht - aber <bgsound kannst du dir dann doch sowieso sparen, weil <embed> von beiden erkannt wird...

ciao


----------



## Dave-BJ (6. Juni 2003)

Nee hab mich leider nicht vertippt  is dann doch was ernstes
Mit IE5 gehts bei mir ja. Und mit dem IE6 ging es vor kurzem noch.
Hab IE6 neu draufgemacht aba nutzt nix.

Dann gehörts wohl nich mehr ins HTML Forum...

THX


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (6. Juni 2003)

häng mal die Seite an, oder gib mir einen Link wo ich´s ansehen kann...


----------



## Dave-BJ (6. Juni 2003)

Auf der site z.B. http://www.bonjovi.de.ms 
Du musst das intro überspringen und dann is auf der seite normal bgsound


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (6. Juni 2003)

Also ich hab auf der Seite einen Hintergrundsound - problemlos... hast du vielleicht ActiveX in deinem IE deaktiviert? Am HTML liegts also nicht - muss an deinem IE liegen...

ciao


----------



## Dave-BJ (7. Juni 2003)

Ok... denn Danke für deine Hilfe!


----------



## Gumbo (7. Juni 2003)

Sind <bgsound> und <embed> nicht veraltet?


----------



## Dave-BJ (8. Juni 2003)

@crono 
Nee ActiveX is an. Flash, Applets und <bgsound geht ja auch. Ich verstehs einfach nich...

@Gumbo
Ich glaub nicht. Oder kennst du noch eine andere Art bgsound einzubinden, die von den meisten Browsern unterstützt wird?


----------



## Gumbo (8. Juni 2003)

Ja, per <object>.


----------



## Stefanos (22. September 2006)

Ja, der IE6 unterstützt embed

Er spielt aber Midi-Soud über <embed ...>  und <object..> tags nur ab, wenn ein Active-X-Control dem MIME-Typ sound/x-midi (oder sound/midi, sound/mid) zugeordnet ist.

Standardmäßig ist meist kein Active-X-Control voreingestellt (vielleicht wegen dem Ärger mit diversen Kartellämtern), auch wenn im Betriebssystem der Windows Media Player installiert ist und auch midi-Dateien standardmäßig öffnet.
Ändern läßt sich dies glaube ich dadurch, dass Du über Programmzugriffs- und standards festlegen explizit den Windows Media Player auswählst. Dann spielt der Internet Explorer über embed und object eingebettete Midi-Dateien ab.

Eine andere Möglichkeit ist, den Apple Quicktime zu installieren. Standardmäßig installiert dieser ein Active-X-Control für den MIME-Typ sound/midi. Der Vorteil dieser Lösung ist, daß sie auch für Firefox funktioniert. Der Nachteil ist, das der Midi-Sound des Quicktime-Players meineserachtens nicht so gut klingt wie das standardmäßige General Midi in den meisten Windows-Computern. Daher solltest Du beim Quicktime-Players darauf achten, daß in dessen Einstellungen General Midi anstatt das Quicktime-eigenen Midi eingestellt ist. Dann leitet der Quicktime-Player die Midi-Ausgabe an Microsoft Windows weiter, anstatt sie selbst zu übernehmen.

Die Befehle <embed > und <object> spielt der Internet Explorer immer über das eingestellte Active-X-Control ab. Den Befehl <bgsound> spielt er dagegen immer direkt über Windows ab, unabhängig von Mime-Typ-Zuordnungen. Diesen Befehl verstehen aber nur Internet Explorer und Opera.
Mit dem "conditional comment"
<!--[if IE]><bgsound src = "background.mid"><![endif]-->
kannst Du erreichen, dass Deine Midi-Dateien auf jeden Fall abgespielt werden, auch wenn bei den Besuchern Deiner Website auf dem IE keine MIME-Zuordnung für Midi existiert.

Allerdings spielt der Internet Explorer die Musik dann bei den Besuchern Deiner Website doppelt ab, bei denen beides funktioniert. Dies macht jedoch nichts, solange der Windows-Media Player als Midi-Ausgabegerät eingestellt ist (was meist der Fall ist), oder wenn Quicktime die Musik wieder an Windows weiterleitet (was bei einer Standard-Installation allerdings leider nicht der Fall ist). Dann verhindert der Media-Player automatisch, die Musik doppelt abzuspielen. Ist dagegen der MIME-Typ Midi dem Quicktime-Player zugeordnet, so spielt er sie in diesem Fall zusätzlich ab. Windows spielt dann den Befehl <bgsound> ab, und der Quicktime Player den Befehl <embed> oder <object>. Klingt schauderhaft.

Das gleiche kann beim Opera passieren, der auch sowohl <bgsound> als auch <embed> und <object> abspielt. Da der Opera embed und object jedoch im Gegensatz zum IE 6 standardmäßig abspielt, braucht es <bgsound> für ihn in keinem Fall, weshalb er über den conditional comment <!--[if IE]>... <![endif]--> von vorneherein vom Abspielen ausgeschlossen werden sollte. Alles innerhalb dieses Kommentars wird nur vom Internet Explorer ausgeführt.


----------



## Maik (22. September 2006)

@Stefanos: Dein Einsatz hier in allen Ehren, aber hast Du mal einen Blick darauf geworfen,  von wann das Thema stammt?


----------

